# Hinged Clamp Rack



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Everyone.

Well, as I'm sure everyone else has experienced, I found myself having too many clamps and no organized way of storing them. With a very, very small storage area in my current situation, I thought up a pretty slick three-tiered clamp rack. It's nothing really special and I'm sure some have created much better racks, but I thought I'd share.

The rack's total dimensions are 16 1/2" wide x 18 3/4" tall x 7 1/2" deep. Each tier is the height of the corresponding clamp's _maximum opening_, plus 3/4". A six-inch bar clamp will be mounted on a 6 3/4" rack, with approximately 6" of the bar hanging below the tier. A piano hinge is used to mount each tier to the one behind it and a standard cabinet latch is used to hold each tier closed. The third tier has a mounting support glued and screwed near the top, approximately 6" below the top rail, that is used to secure the entire rack to the wall.

Material List
(1) - 6" Piano Hinge
(1) - 12" Piano Hinge
(2) - Cabinet Latch
(6) - Top Rails, Slotted, 3/4" x 2 1/2" x 16 1/4"
(6) - Bottom Rails, Slotted, 3/4" x 2 1/2" x 14 3/4"
(2) - Sides, First Tier, 3/4" x 2 1/2" x 6"
(2) - Sides, Second Tier, 3/4" x 2 1/2" x 12"
(2) - Sides, Third Tier, 3/4" x 2 1/2" x 18"
(1) - Mounting Support, 3/4" x 2 1/2" x 14 3/4"


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice, Post some pictures once you've finished it man, I'd love to see it!


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Here goes... Hopefully, the photos come out clear. I took them with my camera phone, which I've never used in the two years I've had it.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Thats neat Demo.......thanks for the inspiration.BW


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

One extra feature that I didn't have room to add, but is very feasible...

Add in a large and a small dowel into the opening side of each tier. Space them so that they securely hold three different sizes of spring clamps: small, medium, and large. They should be able to hold two or three each, depending on how many you have.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Very clever idea :thumbsup:

However, I have to correct you on this:


Demosthine said:


> ... I found myself having too many clamps ..."


You can never have have too many clamps :no:


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats a grate Rack. !


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Too many clamps? What? No such thing! Nice rack! (Never said that to or about a man before)


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

Ah, yes, I agree you can never have too many clamps. I guess I should clarify that as "I had too many unorganized clamps..."

Thanks for the compliments. Now if only I could get great discounts for my great rack, just like my wife does...


----------

